# R2 straddle position



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I hate doing it unless your trying to swim, but it puts weight up front make it easier to catch tough eddys.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

What river is that?
Looks nice.


----------



## TimEubanks (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't have a picture but I R2 my Puma often. Sit side-by-side in middle. I tend to vary leg positions to get comfortable, wedge feet under thwart (no foot cups). Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. Yea, I typically sit in with both legs in front of me, outside foot braced against the side tube and the inner foot tucked in between floor and side tube (standard customer position). The straddle looks interesting but I'm just curious if you get more power that way or if it's just for weight distribution.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

LSB said:


> What river is that?
> Looks nice.


That would be the upper section of the Youghiogheny River in Western Maryland. Dam releases three or four days. Drops over 100ft in the steepest mile.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

*Three or four days a week


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

I am usually R2ing 12' and under 2 thwart boats. I sit side by side opposite my partner in the middle of the boat. I like to have my outside foot forward and under the connection of the thwart and side tube in the bilge zone of the self bailer. My inside foot I brace behind me either against the thwart or a drybag if the distance is too far for me.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

k2andcannoli said:


> That would be the upper section of the Youghiogheny River in Western Maryland. Dam releases three or four days. Drops over 100ft in the steepest mile.


Sweet
I thought I recognized it
I paddled once in about 1995 
with Clay Wright hand paddleing a Crossfire


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

We figured it out this weekend on the Gauley and New. Looks like this and works VERY well! Provides a good brace, excellent power and ability to reach over the front of the boat to grab water on the back of a big wave. We got stood up in Iron Ring, Lost Paddle, Upper Keeney and a few others but with this position, we could literally reach out past the front of the boat and grab water on the backside of the waves. I highly recommend this!

R2 Straddle position | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice clear photo.
Couldn't you reach out even more if you were positioned in front of that thwart in the bow "compartment"? Truly wondering.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

johnovice said:


> Nice clear photo.
> Couldn't you reach out even more if you were positioned in front of that thwart in the bow "compartment"? Truly wondering.


We toyed with it but this seemed like the best so you maintain a good brace while keeping a bit more balance to the boat in terms of where the weight is. I'm 6'-0" tall and was able to reach out plenty far enough over the break of the waves in this position to do a paddle plant. The downside is when you go into a surf, the weight is toward the front of the boat and we flipped or dumped one of us each time we tried that! Oh well, river guide shenanigans!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Most of the time I run my superpuma as side by side. We have tried the straddle position, on the center thwart and find that we end up to far in the back. In the mini maxx, this does not work at all. The thwarts are to far apart. Even side by side, you almost need to get more on the side tube a little forward of the rear thwart for R2. I think straddle might be good in a puma or mini me.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I have run my 14' as an R2 where I as guide ride on or just behind the rear thwart and the passenger rides the opposite front thwart, since it is easier to turn the boat the farther you get from the center. Probably has both advantages and disadvantages, but I have yet to experience any real carnage with the method, including ~4K cfs in Browns Cyn and Westwater, which did sock-it-to-me...


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Pinkturtle said:


> We figured it out this weekend on the Gauley and New. Looks like this and works VERY well! Provides a good brace, excellent power and ability to reach over the front of the boat to grab water on the back of a big wave. We got stood up in Iron Ring, Lost Paddle, Upper Keeney and a few others but with this position, we could literally reach out past the front of the boat and grab water on the backside of the waves. I highly recommend this!
> 
> R2 Straddle position | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I think this is the way to go for sure. You want to move the front thwart right in the center of the boat as it makes it very easy to turn the boat. This diagram is missing one thing though. You lose a lot of stability if you do not have your front foot secured under something. We usually r2 with a ARIE 13D so we put our front foot underneath the front thwart as the boat has three thwarts. The super only has two thwarts though so we find running a strap across the floor to put your feet under works well and keeps us very stable in the boat. I posted a video of us going over Behemoth on the upper upper Cispus which is supposedly 30ft (I think it may be a little less though) to give an idea.

https://vimeo.com/47891373


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Dan McCain said:


> I think this is the way to go for sure. You want to move the front thwart right in the center of the boat as it makes it very easy to turn the boat. This diagram is missing one thing though. You lose a lot of stability if you do not have your front foot secured under something. We usually r2 with a ARIE 13D so we put our front foot underneath the front thwart as the boat has three thwarts. The super only has two thwarts though so we find running a strap across the floor to put your feet under works well and keeps us very stable in the boat. I posted a video of us going over Behemoth on the upper upper Cispus which is supposedly 30ft (I think it may be a little less though) to give an idea.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/47891373


Dan, 
Thanks -- that's a great video! I'm thinking about the strap idea but more for a flip strap. I'm not a fan of foot cups but in an Aire, you almost need them, especially for this position. With the strap, do you have problems with it getting caught on rocks or anything when you scrub bottom? 

Yea, I have a regular Puma, so (2) thwarts (and thank you for spelling it properly above!). I've attached a link to a picture of it. I'm still toying with set up and figured out a different way to carry my drybag this weekend so I'm going to try that next time. The current location is good for grip on drops and self rescuing into the boat but it sucks if you need something quickly, like the first aid. 

How do you have the camera mounted in the boat? 

Puma on the Gauley | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a video of us using the straddle at Sweet's Falls on the Gauley this weekend. You can see how we're able to reach out pretty well.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Pinkturtle said:


> Here's a video of us using the straddle at Sweet's Falls on the Gauley this weekend. You can see how we're able to reach out pretty well.



Jealous!! What was that flow? Looks higher than 2800. Postage is almost under.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

yesimapirate said:


> Jealous!! What was that flow? Looks higher than 2800. Postage is almost under.


Thanks! It was over 6k cfs. Iron Ring was HUGE -- we went for the meat and the wave stood my boat straight up! Great day on the water! We hit The New on Sunday at 3' -- Upper Keeney was crazy fun at that level! We drop surfed Strippers Hole and got tossed while my boat ghost surfed for about 15 minutes. I scrambled upstream, flagged down a Class VI trip, hitched a ride with them, jumped from their boat to mine and worked it out of the hole. Great day to show off some guide skills! I was afraid I was going to have to swim in after it so I'm thankful for the Class VI trip coming by!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Changing topics here a little.

Wanted to show some of the products that I have used on my super puma for storage. I think these will work with the puma and have used the 2 bags on a minimaxx as well.

NRS Saddle Bag Cooler: Works great in any paddle raft. We usually carry some beers and lunch. Straps in tight and keeps things in place. I also throw my Wonder Pump- Super 4 in. (I want to replace this with a K-Pump Mini)

Aire XL Splashproof Pocket: This thing is great. I attach it by running the straps through the laces in the SuperPuma (just like the thwarts are attached) or through the drain holes in the minimaxx. It holds two .50/.30 cal ammo cans with room for small strap bag and pin kit. I use one .50 can for fist aid and another .30 can for personal items. Modify the center strap so that it attaches around the thwart.

I picked up a Aire Thwart Handle this year. Not so much for use as a handle, but for the d-rings. A great place to stow the throw bag or a Nalgene bottle.

Have been running a flip strap across the bottom of the boat for a few years now. It is tied to the floor lacing and is stretched tight (...like a tiger) when the floor is inflated. 

I also have a number of quick link chain that I attach through the lace in floor. They are great as gear attachment points and can be used to thread straps through to hold the load in. They are also available in a "delta" shape that might be better for 1 inch straps. 

I'll post a few pictures of the setup when I set up the boat again.


----------



## Pinkturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

brendodendo said:


> Changing topics here a little.
> 
> Wanted to show some of the products that I have used on my super puma for storage. I think these will work with the puma and have used the 2 bags on a minimaxx as well.
> 
> ...


That's cool. I'm thinking of adding a couple climbing type daisy chains through the floor loops to secure my dry bag to, right in the rear nose of the boat. That way it's out of the way, even if I'm in the guide seat but quickly accessible. 

I wonder if anyone uses these:
#497 - Thwart Saddle Bag | Bags & Storage


----------

